# A very interesting Site.



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

https://umfa.utah.edu/?utm_source=R...pPoAgVgHnMqMVV5btbyz9pzWMwNChCRT9hGLj1fcOW4iY

I live in Salt Lake City and visit Promontory often. My great great grandfather Jesse Fox was Surveyor in Chief for Brigham Young and surveyed the railroad route from Salt Lake City to Ogden so that Salt Lake would be connected to the Transcontinental Railroad that was completed at Promontory Point.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

https://umfa.utah.edu/celebration


----------



## ebtnut (Mar 9, 2017)

Hey Mudge: Got any updates on the Big Boy? Some rumors have it that she's buttoned up and ready for test runs. And, lucky you, she'll be steaming right past your front door in a couple of months.


----------



## bigdodgetrain (Jun 12, 2015)

the latest email I received from union pacific states the schedule will be released mid febuary 2019. also in the email was May 9, 2019 is when the 150 celebration will be in Ogdon Ut so as not to interfere with the activities in Promontory on the 10th.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Very neat family history, Broke. And ... 150 years ... wow!


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

tjcruiser said:


> Very neat family history, Broke. And ... 150 years ... wow!


Thanks TJ! Too bad some of the greatness of my ancestors didn't make it to me.:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Haa! We like you here on MTF, though ... so not too bad!



TJ


----------

